# After accutane does the acne come back?



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Finsihed a 7 month course of accutane going up to 100mg per day a couple months back. Went from severe acne to nothing, get the odd spot here and there now, maybe 1 a week instead of 10 a week.

Have people found after finsihing treatment acne ever comes back, even if one uses AAS after?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well have read of repeat treatments being needed for a re-emergence. A lengthy dose shuts the sebaceous glands was my understanding so unless they reactivate, logic would suggest no.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

accutane permanently alters the body's ability to produce oils, so the sebaceous gland which was once overactive (causing acne) will function at a far lesser rate. however some people have had experiences of it coming back, but very rarely and over the course of 20 years.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

ok well although she isnt a bodybuilder my 14 year old daughter suffers quite bad acne . after trying differnt treatments they referd us to a dermatolgist.

who after a lengthy disscusion on the side effects wich are many then prescribed roaccutane .

first thing they did was give her a pregnancy test as it as bad effects on a fetus .she was also told that she wouldnt be able to have another course for a minnimum of three years.

anyway it worked her skin was clear as a bell but a few months later the acne came back so to answer your question yes it can and come back in some cases


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Had accutane when I was about 24, I'm now 28 and the closest I have come to return to the terrible old days is a recent dbol cycle where my skin was noticeably greesy. Other than that all good!


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Mines came back after about 6 months. My acne is now about the same as it was, 6 years later and in my mid 20s.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes it can come back, i have had one course a few years back and will need another although it is not so bad now as it was.

From what ive been told it is more effective to use a lower dose for a longer period of time, than a short high dose treatment.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Will aas cause acne even when you've used accutane?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yea aas will bring it back if you have stopped taking it.

id run a low dose through cycles.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> yea aas will bring it back if you have stopped taking it.
> 
> id run a low dose through cycles.


what would be a low dose to help prevent 20mg every third day?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes mine did but I took accutane at 14 I'm now 23 but it's not as bad bt still annoys the hell out of me, thinking of trying a low dose in the winter a wouldnt take it in the summer made my skin so sensitive


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

baggsy said:


> what would be a low dose to help prevent 20mg every third day?


i run 10mg eod and it cleared it up and helps keep it from flaring up when using gear.


----------

